# Capcom has 152 million left in the bank



## J-Machine (Sep 11, 2013)

According to gameinrealm.com; Capcom has made an announcement regarding it's financial status and it isn't looking good for the company who made such iconic franchises like street fighter and megaman. The amount of money they have left you ask? About 152 million.

COO Haruhiro Tsujimoto Had this to say regarding the news:

“I regret to say that, up to now, we had few plans for the full-scale implementation of DLC.” From here on out, we need to focus on the long-term provision of content starting at the earliest stages of development. Furthermore, in terms of user response, if the additional related content we are providing continually to users online is deemed uninteresting from the start, there will be no ongoing business to pursue. This means that, more than ever before, the creation of underlying content is the key to success.”

Seeing as this is a a transition into the next gen where budgets are getting bigger to make AAA games What do you think is capcoms best stratagy going into the future? More DLC? Taking a more indy budgeted approach or maybe go full digital to curb for all titles that don't sell buttloads of copies on store shelves to cut back on costs?

Full article can be found here:  http://gaminrealm.com/2013/09/10/capcom-152-mil-bank/


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 11, 2013)

_They aren't making/localizing the games that we want the most. ;O;_


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2013)

Okami 2?
Okami 2.....
Okami 2 :c


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't feel sorry for them at all. After Dragons Dogma and that day 1 DLC shit, I lost so much respect for them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

152 million in actual cash/as good as cash assets? Plus their IP plus everything else they have? I think I know of companies deemed far more successful that would find that an enviable position to be in. Edit. Forgot to consider any liabilities in that, not sure what they have there.

Designed for DLC... good move as most failures I see are from ill considered DLC not designed alongside the game*. Such a thing would also sell me on a subscription model and afford a whole bunch more interesting types of gameplay design.
*I am curious to see how a "build you own game from these components" type game gets reviewed.

"more money for AAA"... as much as I think the term AAA is a stupid one I always find that an oddity that budgets are expected to rise, naturally there is inflation but it always seems like a runaway/badly controlled affair than a mandatory one.

Alternatively it could be the last moves of a company not doing the sensible thing and trying to force relevance.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2013)

Capcom going bankrupt and Inafune buying all its IP? I'd like that


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 11, 2013)

Ever since they waved goodbye to the Onimusha franchise, I couldn't give two shits about them.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2013)

bet deep down won't actually make it out of the gate at this rate


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't wait till they sale franchises

Nintendo calls Megaman!


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 11, 2013)

Want more zennies money? Megaman, just make a new freakin' Megaman game -_-


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> Seeing as this is a a transition into the next gen where budgets are getting bigger to make AAA games What do you think is capcoms best stratagy going into the future? More DLC? Taking a more indy budgeted approach or maybe go full digital to curb for all titles that don't sell buttloads of copies on store shelves to cut back on costs?


 

Ignore the fans, dilute franchises with shitty follow ups, beat all the dead horses you can find, and set wildly unrealistic sales goals.

It's gotta work eventually, right?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Want more zennies money? Megaman, just make a new freakin' Megaman game -_-


All the hardcore Megaman fans have already thrown all their money at Mighty No. 9.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 11, 2013)

they are probably gonna use the last of that money on making re7 thinking that will save them
I'll save time and just say goodbye now


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

raulpica said:


> All the hardcore Megaman fans have already thrown all their money at Mighty No. 9.


 
Pretty much. Capcom took the wrong path with Megaman and now Mighty is where we're heading.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor Capcom  After all they've done for us, they've decided to "modernize" and try to appeal to this younger generation: you know, the ones who constantly play Call of Duty and think that Nintendo is only for kids. You only do stupid things to appeal to stupid people and apparently, that's the only way they can think to raise money for themselves.

FYI

1.) AAA is a federation of motor clubs throughout North America and has been around since 1902 (Wikipedia); it is also a type of battery.
2.) IP stands for Internet Protocol and has been around ever since the discovery of the Internet.
3.) Isn't it just easier to say, "we want more games?" I don't want your intellectual property; I have my own, thank you.
4.) They should release a new Megaman game. And DLC; well, why should I have to end up paying $85 dollars for a game? I'm not made of money; I won't be able to afford more than a couple of games. But I guess that's what they have in mind, seeing as how they only release a few games every year and expect them to sell millions of copies. This is stupid; no wonder why we're going down the drain.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear CapCom

I have a soultion to your money problems
STOP CANCELING MEGAMAN GAMES

Your's truly

Every Megaman Fan


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Dear CapCom
> 
> I have a solution to your money problems
> 
> ...



Even the bad looking ones?


----------



## Chary (Sep 11, 2013)

"LET'S LOCALIZE A GAME, HAVE NO MARKETING, AND EXPECT IT TO SELL REALLY, REALLY WELL~"

Capcom in a nutshell.


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 11, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Poor Capcom  After all they've done for us, they've decided to "modernize" and try to appeal to this younger generation: you know, the ones who constantly play Call of Duty and think that Nintendo is only for kids. You only do stupid things to appeal to stupid people and apparently, that's the only way they can think to raise money for themselves.
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


FYI
1.) AAA also is also used for games released on major platforms with what is considered a very large budget. It is also an acronym for anti-aircraft artillery but really an acronym can mean anything to anyone without utilizing the context it is being used in.

2. )IP also means intellectual property. Think megaman and it's concept/franchise or even the contents of a book. Capcom owns Game franchises and thus they have IPs.

3) Do you have the ability to turn your own intellectual properties into something you can profit heavily from? would you be willing to give these IPs to Capcom to help them out? if not this is a moot point.

4.) with the price of making and distributing games in a competitive market like the games industry, going too low would cannibalize their efforts despite higher sales (if people will believe the lower price equals a game of a higher prices quality)

I agree we need DLC that enriches or adds to the experience of the core game without making it seem like the game before said DLC is "incomplete". I also believe capcom needs to realize the COD crowd isn't keen on leaving the COD environment and makes for a terrible demographic to cater to because of this. They also need to downscale their games and get some new IPs or in the least resurrect older IPs from last generations since untouched. All in all wish them luck.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 11, 2013)

Chary said:


> "LET'S LOCALIZE A GAME, HAVE NO MARKETING, AND EXPECT IT TO SELL REALLY, REALLY WELL~"
> 
> Capcom in a nutshell.


And blame the fans. Must not forget that


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 11, 2013)

Seeing as blockbuster titles can have budgets in the hundreds of millions of dollars these days, this actually is really bad for Capcom.

They really need to downsize, take on smaller less risky projects, appeal to the core fans with titles that don't disappoint.
Could be that the release of Ace Attorney 5 and Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright will help a lot, although the former will only have a digital release, apparently that makes up a lot of 3DS sales these days.

They should produce more titles such as Mega Man 9 & 10, ideally they should be porting these to the 3DS and Vita respectively so they can have portable options and get some quick revenue. It's too damn bad they let go of Inafune though.
The sooner that Capcom realise they are better as a fan-service company, rather than a fan disservice company with Mega Man neglect, DmC and Resident Evil 6 fiascos, and some horrid iOS titles, the sooner they will recover. They need to do what they've always done best rather than try and go with the flow.
The mentality that "Japan is irrelevant" will be their undoing as there's always interest in Japanese titles with Japanese sensibilities, among a smaller audience than the Call of Duty series enjoys sure, but a stable one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> I agree we need DLC that enriches or adds to the experience of the core game without making it seem like the game before said DLC is "incomplete".



The other stuff I can agree with or at least not bother to contend at this point but that seems like a horribly limiting move with the only gain being appeasement of traditionalists (traditionally not the easiest group to do such a thing for).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Even the bad looking ones?


 
I still have not played a Megaman game that i did not like.
sure some games are better then others, but i still enjoyed them


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The other stuff I can agree with or at least not bother to contend at this point but that seems like a horribly limiting move with the only gain being appeasement of traditionalists (traditionally not the easiest group to do such a thing for).


i'm talking efforts like "super luigi bros" or cameo battles from asura's wrath (not that terrible dlc you need to get the ending for the game) Extra levels or an expansion pack that adds more side quests end game and maybe help packs for struggling players (like exclusive equipment and items) making sure said dlc isn’t on disc or day one also helps.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> i'm talking efforts like "super luigi bros" or cameo battles from asura's wrath (not that terrible dlc you need to get the ending for the game) Extra levels or an expansion pack that adds more side quests end game and maybe help packs for struggling players (like exclusive equipment and items) making sure said dlc isn’t on disc or day one also helps.


I got that, I was asking why that is necessary/good. "Buy this game and we will continue to make/flesh it out with DLC" sounds like a good idea to me, it is not even a new method and we had such things in the form of expansion packs for some time before DLC took over as the term of choice (though not in a straight up/explicit business model aiming at it). Hell depending upon how you want to look at it the idea of episodic games has already attempted something like it.3



dragonblood9999 said:


> I still have not played a Megaman game that i did not like.
> sure some games are better then others, but i still enjoyed them


Fair enough, myself I am still not convinced the MML3 game was set to amount to anything special.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 11, 2013)

So Capcom is going to end up like THQ if they don't get it together soon?
Oh boy..


----------



## LAA (Sep 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ignore the fans, dilute franchises with shitty follow ups, beat all the dead horses you can find, and set wildly unrealistic sales goals.
> 
> It's gotta work eventually, right?


 
Pretty much.
If they localize AAI2, which is easily perhaps the most demanded game to be localized, I'm sure it'll sell alot.

Funny thing about that is you can at least apply one of those points about Nintendo, but I bet many won't agree.
I really feel Nintendo has been ignoring its fans for a while now, now to the point I feel I wont bother with them next gen unless they can without a doubt in my head show they have 3rd parties on board, at actually in the 21st century when it comes to online, and I know Nintendo does offer dlc, but it feels very suspicious to me why a lot of games arent putting up dlc... like NFS:MW, AC3 had trouble getting dlc up, I think maybe COD too, so there seems to be some issue with putting dlc on the eShop too...


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2013)

Inafune's curse has taken hold.

Capcom has to go, I'm sorry but their plans of DLC laden games is very last draw and I want the rights to Megaman back in Inafune's hands where it belongs, he will do him justice just like he will be doing with Beck, Capcom will not.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 11, 2013)

Just release another Monster Hunter but this time with a low priced subscription service and they should be OK.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> So Capcom is going to end up like THQ if they don't get it together soon?
> Oh boy..


 
Maybe we'll get a Humble Capcom Bundle if that happens


----------



## pasc (Sep 11, 2013)

The ones that killed MegaMan ?

NO PITY !

Finally they get what they deserve.

They just publish.

The masterminds behind their games are different people.

Without them (as you can see) they fail.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2013)

LAA said:


> If they localize AAI2, which is easily perhaps the most demanded game to be localized, I'm sure it'll sell alot.


 



Spoiler



It's not.


 
EDIT: Also the "BAWWWW THEY KILLED MEGAMAN" shit, maybe Megaman "died" because it didn't sell any more? Realize that developers don't kill franchises that do them well, you think Nintendo keeps making Mario games for 25 years because they like him? It's because he consistently sells. Megaman didn't so they downscaled (note: not killed) the franchise.

And if you're still crying over MML3 then what the fuck, no one actually cares about a Megaman spin off, I never remember people hailing MML or MML2 as "masterpieces" or anything actually noteworthy. If anything I'm upset they didn't do that first person Megaman game which A) looked fun B) took the series in an exciting new direction and C) had a good team behind it "supposedly".

EDIT 2: And hard feels that we probably won't get Dragon's Dogma 2 and if we do it probably won't get localized. Dragon's Dogma was probably one of the best new IPs in years and better than any Capcom game they've produced/published in a long time.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 11, 2013)

I just looked through the list of capcom games. Wow. Just...wow. I knew they made and produced a lot of games, but that list is just INSANE.


I'm honestly curious to see where they're going. Not the big projects, obviously, but that's okay. They've got PLENTY of franchises to revisit. And probably got the knowhow and experience to create even more.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2013)

This is what happens when you spend tons of money on games just to cancel them. You lose money.
Stop canceling games and maybe you can get some money back.


----------



## DDTarZan (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I don't feel sorry for them at all.



This,



dragonblood9999 said:


> STOP CANCELING MEGAMAN GAMES


 
Also this,



raulpica said:


> Capcom going bankrupt and Inafune buying all its IP? I'd like that



Aaaaaaaaaaaand this.

Capcom = easier than saying "glass cannon".


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

_inb4MonsterHunterOnEveryPlatformAvailableInJapanAsSoonAsTheirDealWithNintendoIsOff_ 



LightyKD said:


> Just release another Monster Hunter but this time with a low priced subscription service and they should be OK.


...because Monster Hunter Frontier brings Dolla to the bank just fine, right?  _(Then again, it'd probably bring more Dolla Dolla if it had a world-wide release...  )_


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And hard feels that we probably won't get Dragon's Dogma 2 and if we do it probably won't get localized. Dragon's Dogma was probably one of the best new IPs in years and better than any Capcom game they've produced/published in a long time.


 
It was fun, I wont lie, but if it has day 1 DLC then I don't want it.


----------



## Arras (Sep 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I feel like I'm one of the five persons on this planet who actually wanted the Megaman FPS to happen.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So wait, its bad to cry about MML3, but you bringing up the Megaman FPS every friggn chance is alright?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

On dragon's dogma 2 where does Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen sit in the scheme of such things?


Ethevion said:


> It was fun, I wont lie, but if it has day 1 DLC then I don't want it.


If as they say in the OP's quote they aim to design games with DLC in mind then what is troubling about that?



The Milkman said:


> So wait, its bad to cry about MML3?



I was there man, if you saw the whining and had not blocked it out too you would understand.



The Catboy said:


> This is what happens when you spend tons of money on games just to cancel them. You lose money.
> Stop canceling games and maybe you can get some money back.



Though I see where you are coming from it seems much of the assets, engines and more have resurfaced in other games. Often games looking far more suitable for the engines to my eyes.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 11, 2013)

LAA said:


> Pretty much.
> If they localize AAI2, which is easily perhaps the most demanded game to be localized, I'm sure it'll sell alot.


Outside of the people waiting on the AAI2 fan translation, there is absolutely no demand for that game. Phoenix Wright games already don't have an exceptionally high demand, which, seeing this situation, should make us surprised that the new AA is being localized at all, but the AAI games deviated in such a way that members of the AA fan base (such as myself) didn't even like it.

When you take an already small fan base and manage to make it smaller with a spin off, the spin off isn't likely to go far.



The Milkman said:


> So wait, its bad to cry about MML3, but you bringing up the Megaman FPS every friggn chance is alright?


MML3: All the crying when it was cancelled. People on this forum practically equated the idea of the project coming back to life to the second coming of Jesus. The original Legends games really weren't that great. They were fun, sure, but we had seen nothing from MML3 that said it would sell well, look good, or even be fun. On the other hand, we had footage of the FPS that could tell us that it looked fun, that the design was something Megaman could easily pull off, and that there was likely a competent team creating it. We actually know and have seen substantially more of the FPS than we ever did MML3.

So, you know, maybe saying that the game that would have taken Megaman into the modern age and freshened him up a bit would have been a good idea isn't quite as bad as crying over a project that never made it too far beyond a name.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> If as they say in the OP's quote they aim to design games with DLC in mind then what is troubling about that?


 
They lost me as a customer a long time ago. That aim would just push me even further away from them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> They lost me as a customer a long time ago. That aim would just push me even further away from them.


 
There's nothing wrong with expanding games with DLC, the problem is that some publishers think they can get away with releasing an unfinished game or a game stripped of what was originally intended to be in it and then make up for it with additional DLC - they can't, and Capcom is one of the prime offenders when it comes to that kind of practice.

I love the concept of DLC - it allows developers to keep expanding the game, increasing its longevity both on store shelves and in households, especially if it's quality DLC. When I finish a game and there's a new DLC out that adds a whole lot of new content, chances are I will return to it. Moreover, such content allows for subsequent GOTY releases and additional sales of the original game.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There's nothing wrong with expanding games with DLCm the problem is that some publishers think they can get away with releasing an unfinished game or a game stripped of what was originally intended to be in it and then make up for it with additional DLC - they can't, and Capcom is one of the prime offenders when it comes to that kind of practice.
> 
> I love the concept of DLC - it allows developers to keep expanding the game, increasing its longevity both on store shelves and in households, especially if it's quality DLC. When I finish a game and there's a new DLC out that adds a whole lot of new content, chances are I will return to it. Moreover, such content allows for subsequent GOTY releases and additional sales of the original game.


 
I agree with you completely, It's when the DLC is available from the first day, where I have a problem.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> They lost me as a customer a long time ago. That aim would just push me even further away from them.


I consume video as a long running series (see much of TV), books/serials are often done the same way, there are entire singles musicians, comics are typically serialised, episodic games are a thing and have been demonstrated to work, some games already have a subscription model for new maps and such, instantiated games are kind of there (it is typically more popular in AR type games but not unheard of elsewhere), what people often call MMOs are kind of built on this premise and it only goes on from there.

If it is personal preference then fair enough (though I would contend you are potentially missing out on a lot) but to do dismiss such a concept outright is not something I can get to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I agree with you completely, It's when the DLC is available from the first day, where I have a problem.


 
I don't have a problem with Day 1 DLC if it's actual DLC, meaning not content that's clearly, blatantly ripped out of the game but new content which expands the game world beyond what was intended as the full product.

An example of this could be Fallout: New Vegas DLC's which add completely new side stories to the main storyline, stories which have nothing to do with it whatsoever but are spacious enough not to be considered side quests but separate entities entirely. Of course those weren't Day 1 DLC's, but that's the kind of DLC I like and I don't particularily mind when it's released, Day 1 or Day 365.


----------



## emigre (Sep 11, 2013)

I like how people think Ace Attorney and Mega Man are the answer to Capcom's woes.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> MML3: All the crying when it was cancelled. People on this forum practically equated the idea of the project coming back to life to the second coming of Jesus. The original Legends games really weren't that great. They were fun, sure, but we had seen nothing from MML3 that said it would sell well, look good, or even be fun. On the other hand, we had footage of the FPS that could tell us that it looked fun, that the design was something Megaman could easily pull off, and that there was likely a competent team creating it. We actually know and have seen substantially more of the FPS than we ever did MML3.
> 
> So, you know, maybe saying that the game that would have taken Megaman into the modern age and freshened him up a bit would have been a good idea isn't quite as bad as crying over a project that never made it too far beyond a name.


 
So, its bad to be sad about a game you looked forward to coming out getting cancelled, but its alright if its just a bunch of videos you saw AFTER it was cancelled? 

I'm not saying I love complaining, im saying its pretty damn stupid to complain about people complaining then turn around in the same post to complain yourself about something that has minimal bearing on the subject.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I consume video as a long running series (see much of TV), books/serials are often done the same way, there are entire singles musicians, comics are typically serialised, episodic games are a thing and have been demonstrated to work, some games already have a subscription model for new maps and such, instantiated games are kind of there (it is typically more popular in AR type games but not unheard of elsewhere), what people often call MMOs are kind of built on this premise and it only goes on from there.
> 
> If it is personal preference then fair enough (though I would contend you are potentially missing out on a lot) but to do dismiss such a concept outright is not something I can get to.


 
It's not expansions in general that I dislike. I don't mind a quality release a few months after the game has been released. It's the day 1 crap they do.
Besides, DLC isn't the only reason I dislike Capcom. I've got other reasons, but that's besides the point.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> It's not expansions in general that I dislike. I don't mind a quality release a few months after the game has been released. It's the day 1 crap they do.
> Besides, DLC isn't the only reason I dislike Capcom. I've got other reasons, but that's besides the point.



I am still not seeing it I am afraid though I probably should note I have no general problems with day 1, day 0, on disc dlc, paid demos (the dead rising one was fantastic), paid cheat DLC*, ripped straight from the "original" content, being sold a framework (stock elder scrolls... largely a nice tech demo and built for mods, daily puzzles on certain games are a fantastic idea...) or any of the other things that seemingly trouble people. Whether I would do such things after trying to get a pulse on the way the consumers feel is a potentially different matter. On day 1 and related methods I do have to note the difference between going gold and launch day is often a not inconsiderable amount of time.

*though I will laugh at anybody that buys it and accuse the peddlers of it of being unpleasant things. Now if they did that and also did a "traditional" cheat I would be highly amused.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though I see where you are coming from it seems much of the assets, engines and more have resurfaced in other games. Often games looking far more suitable for the engines to my eyes.


 
But still projects started and not finished, that means money was spent to work on them just for them to not be released. Not to mention the amount of them in such a short period of time. That's got to be extremely extremely expensive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> But still projects started and not finished, that means money was spent to work on them just for them to not be released. Not to mention the amount of them in such a short period of time. That's got to be extremely extremely expensive.


 
The money is not always wasted - sometimes projects like this give birth to improvements in company-owned engines and other resources they re-use and sometimes they re-brand the game and make it into something else - it's not so uncommon to reuse content from cancelled titles.


----------



## Osha (Sep 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> I like how people think Ace Attorney and Mega Man are the answer to Capcom's woes.


 
It might not be the answer, but it could at least be a step in the right direction. Though, considering Capcom's state lately, I'm not even sure if they're competent enough to make a good Mega Man game (I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for AA5 since it's not out here yet and apparently got good reviews).


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am still not seeing it I am afraid though I probably should note I have no general problems with day 1, day 0, on disc dlc, paid demos (the dead rising one was fantastic), paid cheat DLC*, ripped straight from the "original" content, being sold a framework (stock elder scrolls... largely a nice tech demo and built for mods, daily puzzles on certain games are a fantastic idea...) or any of the other things that seemingly trouble people. Whether I would do such things after trying to get a pulse on the way the consumers feel is a potentially different matter. On day 1 and related methods I do have to note the difference between going gold and launch day is often a not inconsiderable amount of time.
> 
> *though I will laugh at anybody that buys it and accuse the peddlers of it of being unpleasant things. Now if they did that and also did a "traditional" cheat I would be highly amused.


 
I guess it's just a personal preference. In my opinion, every company should follow in Arena Net's footsteps. All of the added content that's been coming every 2 weeks for GW2 since April has been free of charge. Before that they had new content every month and was also free of charge. They just get their money from the real money shop that has no items that overpower anyone. I like that business model so much that I've supported them a few times. I put around $50 extra for gems and will continue to do so.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 11, 2013)

Mighty No.9 is doing more for Megaman than Capcom.


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm one of the five persons on this planet who actually wanted the Megaman FPS to happen.


 
You're not 
It was made by former Metroid Prime staff, and was set to be very similar too, and it had some high production values. It wasn't your typical generic FPS.

Plus, naming what would be a spin-off or a different altogether genre, as the continuation of a previously established totally different series (hello DmC and RE6) won't do them any favors... It will both degrade horribly the whole franchise AND nix the chances for a proper continuation of said would be spin-off (I loved DmC).
I mean, it's not like Nintendo would suddenly make Mario Kart 9 an FPS then expect the audience for the series to magically change their tastes and established view of the franchise then buy it like hotcakes. They would make a sub-series, or a spin-off, or better, make it a new IP.

Their policy has finally bitten them in the ass after all those years.. "Sequel, DLC, DLC, DLC, DLC, DLC, Super, Super Turbo, Super Turbo Ultra, Super Turbo Ultra Hyper, Super Turbo Ultra Hyper Ultimate, Sequel, DLC... Radically Different Sequel, DLC, DLC, free-to-play, microtransactions, subscriptions, digital-only,.."
Can't really say I'll miss them. Most of the creators departed and most of the risk taking is out...
If you miss Ace Attorney, Shu Takemi already is no longer working on the series proper, and has demonstrated his creativity before with a visual novel about a shop owner who's into "trading" (Japan-only), or Ghost Trick (Inafune helped him on that one)..


----------



## Arras (Sep 11, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> You're not
> It was made by former Metroid Prime staff, and was set to be very similar too, and it had some high production values. It wasn't your typical generic FPS.
> 
> Plus, naming what would be a spin-off or a different altogether genre, as the continuation of a previously established totally different series (hello DmC and RE6) won't do them any favors... It will both degrade horribly the whole franchise AND nix the chances for a proper continuation of said would be spin-off (I loved DmC).
> ...


God Ghost Trick was fucking amazing. I'd do anything for another game like that.


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 11, 2013)

Plz Plz go bankrupt and sony buy Monster Hunter


----------



## Arras (Sep 11, 2013)

Chiejina said:


> Plz Plz go bankrupt and sony buy Monster Hunter


I'm curious. Why would you want Sony to buy Monster Hunter?


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm curious. Why would you want Sony to buy Monster Hunter?


 

They have money and good consoles, Would probably take more chances localizing it. Keep the same team and everything. Just buy the rights. 

Buttt i know nothing about business really and like my vita better than 3ds


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm curious. Why would you want Sony to buy Monster Hunter?


Because they have platforms on which the game would be infinitely better? Dual analog and far superior specs come to mind. Not only that, Monster Hunter started off on Sony platforms _(PS2, PSP)_.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm curious. Why would you want Sony to buy Monster Hunter?


 
Sony is the hunting game capital of handhelds.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 11, 2013)

If the end of Capcom is imminent, I hope someone like Level-5 or Nintendo buys Ace Attorney!


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2013)

linkenski said:


> If the end of Capcom is imminent, I hope someone like Level-5 or Nintendo buys Ace Attorney!


 
5pb would most likely buy Ace Attorney which would be bad news since few of their games ever get localized.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 11, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> 5pb would most likely buy Ace Attorney which would be bad news since few of their games ever get localized.


And they'd prob rename it to Ace;Attorney or Phoenix;Wright XD


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> And they'd prob rename it to Ace;Attorney or Phoenix;Wright XD


 
lol

or they just keep the Japanese name making all future games Gyakuten Saiban instead of Phoenix Wright to pander to VN fans.


----------



## Arras (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because they have platforms on which the game would be infinitely better? Dual analog and far superior specs come to mind. Not only that, Monster Hunter started off on Sony platforms _(PS2, PSP)_.


It's not like Capcom never releases Monster Hunter games on Sony platforms though. There's the current exclusivity deal, but I assume that'll expire.


----------



## Osha (Sep 11, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> No Okami 2
> No Viewtiful Joe 3
> No new Console Onimusha
> No new MegaMan
> ...


 
There's an Okami 2, why do people keep forgetting about Okamiden ? It was a great game.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 11, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Their policy has finally bitten them in the ass after all those years.. "Sequel, DLC, DLC, DLC, DLC, DLC, Super, Super Turbo, Super Turbo Ultra, Super Turbo Ultra Hyper, Super Turbo Ultra Hyper Ultimate, Sequel, DLC... Radically Different Sequel, DLC, DLC, free-to-play, microtransactions, subscriptions, digital-only,.."
> Can't really say I'll miss them.



Pretty much my thoughts on the matter too.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2013)

God no. Sony buying MH would only go down hill, that sort of game is WAAAAYYY too easy to fuck up. Besides, some of the more successful titles are the ones released on Nintendo consoles. I mean, wasn't Tri the best-selling third-party game on the Wii in Japan?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 11, 2013)

Solution:


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2013)

MH4 won't help Capcom now.


----------



## Makapaka12345 (Sep 11, 2013)

It's probably because of the cancellation of Megaman games, even the good ones like Maverik Hunter and Legends 3


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 11, 2013)

Knowing Capcom, they have the potential to screw over the Monster Hunter series.
Turn it into a freemium $60 FPS-inspired MMO social game with microtransactions and half the game shipped as DLC and horrible glitches and always-online model? Only on smartphones of course!

Hoping that the creative integrity of a franchise is kept intact after its IP holder gets bankrupt and sells all of his assets, with none of the actual creative talent left on board? Yeah.. I'd take a new fresh spiritual successor any day.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't hate that they tried the DLC model, though if they are in actual financial trouble (like FAST said, they may have massive liabilities), I really don't think it's working for them. I think it's much more likely that they are trying to mitigate the impending backlash against all the DLC that will be in MH4. (though this is the video game business - 1% of the fans understand economics, 100% of the fans understand having to pay more than once for a game)

Honestly though, if they aren't raking in the bucks with all of their cross-promotion, they are going to need to downsize considerably.

And OMG this has nothing to do with Mega Man. Mega Man doesn't make them money, otherwise they would be making Mega Man games. That includes mediocre 3rd-person action games that people have a giant nostalgic hard-on for (*cough* legends).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 11, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Dear CapCom
> 
> I have a soultion to your money problems
> STOP CANCELING MEGAMAN GAMES
> ...


EZ-Megaman


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 11, 2013)

There are movie stars that have more than 152 million dollars in their bank. A single person beats a whole company.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 11, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> EZ-Megaman


 

Meh. I already saw this thread, but didn't have much to say. Making a new Megaman game probably wouldn't help them much, as much as I'd like it to. 

Still, it'd be sad to see them go under since they still have a few good IPs, besides Megaman.


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 11, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Meh. I already saw this thread, but didn't have much to say. Making a new Megaman game probably wouldn't help them much, as much as I'd like it to.
> 
> Still, it'd be sad to see them go under since they still have a few good IPs, besides Megaman.


i always liked the company, but i believe as long as their IPs gets sold in time to competent studios i would not care too much about not seeing the capcom name anymore

right now there is so much wasted potential that it might be for the better


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 11, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Meh. I already saw this thread, but didn't have much to say. Making a new Megaman game probably wouldn't help them much, as much as I'd like it to.
> 
> Still, it'd be sad to see them go under since they still have a few good IPs, besides Megaman.


 
Okay, likeanator.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because they have platforms on which the game would be infinitely better? Dual analog and far superior specs come to mind. Not only that, Monster Hunter started off on Sony platforms _(PS2, PSP)_.


Huh. No. MH on Vita would mean that it'd be EVEN more difficult to find someone to play with.

No thanks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

On Sony making monster hunter... could they not go ahead and make one but call it something if they wanted to? I mean it is not like there is anything truly unique about it that would land them up in front of the IP beak.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Huh. No. MH on Vita would mean that it'd be EVEN more difficult to find someone to play with.
> 
> No thanks.


 
I don't need anyone to play with me, thank you very much - I just want a device that's comfortable to play on. _;O;_

_Dual Analog Master Race_, and inb4SomeoneMentionsCirclePadPro, I had the pleasure of using one and sorry but it's just inferior to the PSVita's sticks in every way.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2013)

> What do you think is capcoms best stratagy going into the future?


 
Listen to the fans.

Fans have been whining for a new Mega Man. Capcom teases... goes into development, boom, canceled. 3 times. DLC has gotta stop, it's not working for them. Their Resident Evil game needs a reboot. 4 was refreshing, it was awesome. 5 was good. 6 was a joke. They're trying too hard with it.

Devil May Cry, reboot of the franchise that didn't need a reboot. Smart choice on that one.

Make games that they've otherwise forgotten. Viewtiful Joe, Okami are the ones that come to my mind. That, or just close up shop and sell your franchises to companies that can actually do it's job.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2013)

They need to start focusing on feedback and start making DLC a third priority.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't need anyone to play with me, thank you very much - I just want a device that's comfortable to play on. _;O;_
> 
> _Dual Analog Master Race_, and inb4SomeoneMentionsCirclePadPro, I had the pleasure of using one and sorry but it's just inferior to the PSVita's sticks in every way.


 
The fanboy is strong with this one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> *Listen to the fans.*
> 
> Fans have been whining for a new Mega Man. Capcom teases... goes into development, boom, canceled. 3 times. DLC has gotta stop, it's not working for them. Their Resident Evil game needs a reboot. 4 was refreshing, it was awesome. 5 was good. 6 was a joke. They're trying too hard with it.
> 
> ...



Though a certain amount of user driven design is good if they did it as a main business strategy they would probably have been bankrupt well over a decade ago with only a few articles along the lines of "what the fuck were they thinking?" to their memory. Granted there seems to be a serious risk of the same thing happening here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though a certain amount of user driven design is good if they did it as a main business strategy they would probably have been bankrupt well over a decade ago with only a few articles along the lines of "what the fuck were they thinking?" to their memory. Granted there seems to be a serious risk of the same thing happening here.


 
But thats the thing. If they get enough feedback from the fans, then they know the game will sell. For example, if 1million people say "Give us Ghost Trick 2!" (which I hope they do). They'd be smart to do it because that's a safe profit for them if 1 million people buy it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But thats the thing. If they get enough feedback from the fans, then they know the game will sell. For example, if 1million people say "Give us Ghost Trick 2!" (which I hope they do). They'd be smart to do it because that's a safe profit for them if 1 million people buy it.



Is this like the boycotts, the petitions, the "activism", the polls and other such things?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't need anyone to play with me, thank you very much - I just want a device that's comfortable to play on. _;O;_
> 
> _Dual Analog Master Race_, and inb4SomeoneMentionsCirclePadPro, I had the pleasure of using one and sorry but it's just inferior to the PSVita's sticks in every way.


 
That's funny because the VIta is inferior to the 3DS in every way, well i guess it has a extra stick that should help play ALL those great Vita games more comfortably right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> That's funny because the VIta is inferior to the 3DS in every way, well i guess it has a extra stick that should help play ALL those great Vita games more comfortably right?


 
That's cute.


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 11, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> That's funny because the VIta is inferior to the 3DS in every way, well i guess it has a extra stick that should help play ALL those great Vita games more comfortably right?


 

Lol. There is so much wrong in this sentence. Although i have both, gonna love playing X&Y on the 3DS. All 3ds has thats superior is the 2nd screen. Thats all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2013)

Chiejina said:


> Lol. There is so much wrong in this sentence. Although i have both, gonna love playing X&Y on the 3DS. All 3ds has thats superior is the 2nd screen. Thats all.


 
And gaems.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't need anyone to play with me, thank you very much


Looks like you haven't ever tried Monster Hunter's G Rank, huh?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mighty No. 9 will hopefully end Capcom.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And gaems.


 
The _"PSVita haz no gaemz"_ joke has long since overstayed its welcome - I'm praying to God almighty for the quick release of 64GB memory cards since my 32GB one is bursting at the seams at this point.


raulpica said:


> Looks like you haven't ever tried Monster Hunter's G Rank, huh?


 
I only ever play Monster Hunter multiplayer with my girlfriend over AdHoc so _"finding players to play with"_ was never an issue for me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The _"PSVita haz no gaemz"_ joke has long since overstayed its welcome - I'm praying to God almighty for the quick release of 64GB memory cards since my 32GB one is bursting at the seams at this point.


 
So has the "WiiU haz no gaemz" joke, but it doesn't stop this site from spitting it out at every chance they get, even when the thread has nothing to do with Nintendo...


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phoenix Wright?
Megaman?
Street Fighter?
Ghost Trick?

They have so many games to make, yet so much laziness.



raulpica said:


> All the hardcore Megaman fans have already thrown all their money at Mighty No. 9.


 
Capcom's gon lose to their ex-employs, the sweet smell of irony.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So has the "WiiU haz no gaemz" joke, but it doesn't stop this site from spitting it out at every chance they get, even when the thread has nothing to do with Nintendo...


 
What are you on about? The WiiU has no games...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Capcom, how about make a Breath of Fire VI game that's actually Breath of Fire? Not Weaboo Chibi RPG for android?


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 12, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> They have so many games to make, yet so much laziness.


 
I'd say it's a mix of laziness, hunger for money, and not listening to fans.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 12, 2013)

They've done a terrible job of analysing their consumer base or feedback, that's for sure. They should pretty much know how much people hate their DLC practices, but somehow they think they can just keep doing it and it will eventually get better. They lost their reputation and they should change their strategy if they want to keep going.

Dunno about how their reputation is in Japan though.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 12, 2013)

enough to make megaman 11-163 without fucking overexpensive dlc. whats their problem?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So has the "WiiU haz no gaemz" joke, but it doesn't stop this site from spitting it out at every chance they get, even when the thread has nothing to do with Nintendo...


 
Oh, this is nothing compared to NeoGAF.


----------



## tatripp (Sep 12, 2013)

Capcom should start by not releasing a game a million times. Make the game complete the first time. How many different versions of mvc 3 are there now?
They also need to make better decisions. They are completely disconnected with their fans and only interested in the quick buck.

I also hated how they screwed up the save system in Resident Evil: The Mercenaries. Seriously capcom? What are you thinking?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is this like the boycotts, the petitions, the "activism", the polls and other such things?


 
No man, all they have to do is just listen to their fans.

Look at Keiji Inafune and his team with Mighty No.9. Fans begged for a PS4/Xbox One/WiiU release. So what do they do? "If we reach that goal we'll do it!" And look how much money that Kickstarter has made. They're already well above their expected goal. Why? Because they listened to the fans.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2013)

maybe microsoft should buy them too and develop megaman for the xbox one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2013)

that's plenty for them to make some games we actually want


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No man, all they have to do is just listen to their fans.
> 
> Look at Keiji Inafune and his team with Mighty No.9. Fans begged for a PS4/Xbox One/WiiU release. So what do they do? "If we reach that goal we'll do it!" And look how much money that Kickstarter has made. They're already well above their expected goal. Why? Because they listened to the fans.



Sadly, or perhaps thankfully, I am a cynic so I can not make that logical leap and having witnessed nostalgia driven funding happen before, mainly as it seems to be Kickstarter and co's forte, and given megaman's rabid, nostalgic fanbase I am not even inclined to make that logical leap.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 12, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> maybe microsoft should buy them too and develop megaman for the xbox one


 
i want megaman nuts and bolts now...


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 12, 2013)

raulpica said:


> All the hardcore Megaman fans have already thrown all their money at Mighty No. 9.


 
you know... soon inafume might have more money than capcom at this donation speed hahahah

irrealist speaking obviously.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like their art for their games most of time, but... the only IP that I enjoy the must from them is Breath of Fire series (and squaresoft still publisher?)
I love BoF 1,2,3,4, but I don't understand what the hell is BoF V is about.

Now... I've just look up on wikipedia they doing BoF 6...
but idk... probably they already gone bankrupt by then.
for fighting genre, Rival Schools probably is the only fighting game that I play the most, since it also has a Simulation for each character.
and puzzle... Super Puzzle Fighter II

Megaman? I'm sorry... I just don't like it.
they way I see it, Street Fighter is their most popular IP, and Marvel is about the same, combine them together seems do the work, and now they combine everything, starting SNK and the last one Tekken?

they way I see it, it just mash up button game (I know it isn't) I've seen high lvl player on arcade back in 1997 (or 1999?), and goes through with 100+ combo with wolverine + spiderman

it's UBER awesome.

their recent IP? I only knew Phoenix Wright series.

but... 152million is still a lot of money right? how much a big publisher/developer should have funds in their bank? 1 Billion ?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 12, 2013)

They don't really have any talent anymore and the guys in charge don't have a clue. It seems like Capcom are going to struggle to survive. I would be sad to see them go but the Capcom we know today just aren't good enough.



LockeCole_101629 said:


> but... 152million is still a lot of money right?


 
In terms of how much games cost nowadays, they're going to struggle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> but... 152million is still a lot of money right? how much a big publisher/developer should have funds in their bank? 1 Billion ?



Again ignoring their potential liabilities the money in the bank/liquid assets means less than many might think, this is compared to what they might be able to take out a loan against (about the only times your credit rating matters if is you are American or if you are in business and it is for this reason), lease out to someone (and as others have said they have a lot of IP they can leverage or even parcel up -- they might have no interest in making a megaman MMO but you can bet if they floated the option there would be interest from somewhere) or other such things.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2013)

RELEASE EVERY JAP MONSTER HUNTER VERSION THEN WIN.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> i want megaman nuts and bolts now...


don't fucking scare me like that!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2013)

Maplemage said:


> RELEASE EVERY JAP MONSTER HUNTER VERSION THEN WIN.



So a game with a relatively small fanbase and not much chance of expansion to release every iteration of a game that is arguably the embodiment of the "rerelease with small tweaks" mentality.... where is my stockbroker I think we are onto a winner.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> So a game with a relatively small fanbase and not much chance of expansion to release every iteration of a game that is arguably the embodiment of the "rerelease with small tweaks" mentality.... where is my stockbroker I think we are onto a winner.


 
I am a winner


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want them to finish the Resident Evil saga
And that's it lol


----------



## Rayder (Sep 12, 2013)

Greed biting them in the ass, is it? I can honestly say that I feel no sympathy for any struggling video game company anymore. Half-games with all that extra DLC to complete them, Forced logins for single-player games. Failure to produce games that they KNOW people want. Install limits, digital distribution (with no option for a retail purchase) and all the other anti-consumer crap the industry pulls these days.......and they can't figure out why they are failing. They deserve to fail. The whole freakin' industry deserves to fail. All the current tactics and strategies for selling games have done for me is to cause me to no longer bother buying new games. The industry is bringing about their own failure. It's only a matter of time.

Video games are NOT that important, and they need to quit thinking they are.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good. Let crapcom go bankrupt. Then divide their IPs evenly between nintendo and sony. 50% for nintendo and 50% for sony.

Here's my list.

Nintendo gets:

Megaman
power stone
Breath of fire
Okami
Viewtiful joe
Bionic commando
Ace attorney
Monster hunter
Resident evil

Sony gets:

Devil may cry
Lost planet
Dark stalkers
Street fighter
Rival schools
Onimusha
Final fight
Dino crisis
Ghosts n' Goblins

Everyone's happy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Everyone's happy.


 
Not really. _"Okami"_ has always been a PlayStation game, the Wii version is just a port of the PS2 version, plus the PS3 HD port is far superior to it anyways. Same with _"Monster Hunter"_ - it's only exclusively on Nintendo platforms now due to a deal which would be null and void if the company went under.

So far the only _"Monster Hunter"_ titles on Nintendo platforms are _"Monster Hunter Tri"_ and _"Monster Hunter Ultimate"_ which is a remake of the former title - everything else was for the PSP, the PS2 and the PS3, with the exception of _"Monster Hunter Frontier"_ for the XBox 360 and a couple smartphone games for iOS.

I also don't understand your inclusion of _"Resident Evil"_ in the Nintendo section - that series has always been multiplatform and the only Nintendo-exclusive titles that I can think of are _"Resident Evil: Gaiden"_ for the Game Boy, _"Resident Evil Zero"_ and_ "Resident Evil: REmake"._ Sony had an equivalent number of exclusive _"Resident Evil"_ games - _"Survivor"_, _"Survivor 2"_ and _"Dead Aim"_ plus more of the multiplatform ones. What exactly gives you the idea that this series should be exclusive to Nintendo?

_"Breath of Fire"_ is also a bit debatable, seeing that there wasn't a new _"Breath of Fire"_ game on a Nintendo platform since 2001.

Finally _(and probably most importantly)_, why would you even _wish_ that the developer went bankrupt? Clearly you like their games - you've mentioned quite a few good franchises. I assure you that not all of them would _"survive"_ if Capcom went down and under.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 13, 2013)

About okami. Look at it this way. Nintendo currently has the team that made okami and viewtiful joe (platinum games) under their thumb. It wouldn't make sense for sony to have okami when they don't have access to the original developer. It would end up getting made by someone else and possibility not being as good.

About resident evil. This next part is debatable but, remember when Nintendo got the resident evil exclusives? REmake and 4 were some of the best games of the series. We haven't seen that level of quality since. So if going to nintendo made the series go back to that level of quality, I'm all for it.

About breath of fire. I think most people would agree that overall nintendo is better at making rpgs than sony. Fire emblem, advance wars, golden sun, mario & luigi, paper mario. Imagine an intelligent systems made breath of fire. It would be epic.

About monster hunter. Recently capcom has kept this series nintendo exclusive. Now I'm not sure what the reason is for that, but I'm guessing it's because it sells better on nintendo's systems. Plus they recently unveiled a collaboration with nintendo that would bring mario and zelda goodies to monster hunter 4. The Felynes will have Mario costumes while the hunter can have Link equipment. Pretty cool.

About capcom going bankrupt. It's true I love capcom's franchises. But I utterly hate what they've become. They killed megaman. And their policies about on disc DLC is crazy.

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/09/10/capcom-to-increase-focus-on-dlc-development-and-sales/

They don't care about their fans anymore. They just want to rob us blind. They even blamed fans for megaman legends 3 cancellation. I mean come on.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

Giving Nintendo Resident Evil, a generally M-rated franchise?

my sides pls.


----------



## Arras (Sep 13, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> They don't care about their fans anymore. They just want to rob us blind. They even blamed fans for megaman legends 3 cancellation. I mean come on.


The problem is "fans" don't give money. Not enough, anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> About okami. Look at it this way. Nintendo currently has the team that made okami and viewtiful joe (platinum games) under their thumb.


No they don't - they're merely publishing _"Bayonetta 2"_, that's the only relation they have. Platinum Games is still an independent studio and they can work for whoever they please.


> About resident evil. This next part is debatable but, remember when Nintendo got the resident evil exclusives? REmake and 4 were some of the best games of the series. We haven't seen that level of quality since. So if going to nintendo made the series go back to that level of quality, I'm all for it.


_"Resident Evil 4"_ is not a Nintendo exclusive - not sure who told you that it is but it isn't.


> About breath of fire. I think most people would agree that overall nintendo is better at making rpgs than sony. Fire emblem, advance wars, golden sun, mario & luigi, paper mario. Imagine an intelligent systems made breath of fire. It would be epic.


_"Advance Wars"_ is not an RPG - it's a strategy game. That aside, there's a lot of RPG's that came out on Sony platforms that were good, some even directly from under Sony's wings - EverQuest much?


> About monster hunter. Recently capcom has kept this series nintendo exclusive. Now I'm not sure what the reason is for that, but I'm guessing it's because it sells better on nintendo's systems.


The reason is that Nintendo and Capcom signed a deal to do so for a limited time - it's not uncommon.


> Plus they recently unveiled a collaboration with nintendo that would bring mario and zelda goodies to monster hunter 4. The Felynes will have Mario costumes while the hunter can have Link equipment. Pretty cool.


...and I assume that Sony wouldn't be able to do exactly the same thing because, of course, Sony doesn't own any characters, right? Except, y'know, Ratchet, Clank, Nathan Drake, Cole MacGrath, Sly Cooper, Bentley, Murray, Daniel Fortesque, Kratos... _(list goes on for a very, very long time)_. 


> About capcom going bankrupt. It's true I love capcom's franchises. But I utterly hate what they've become. They killed megaman. And their policies about on disc DLC is crazy.


Which is what they should adjust to stay afloat, yes.


> They don't care about their fans anymore. They just want to rob us blind. They even blamed fans for megaman legends 3 cancellation. I mean come on.


 
That was pretty silly of them, yeah.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 13, 2013)

As long as Monster hunter 4 still makes it here then im happy. They ruined resident evil and consistantly deny the leigons of fans screaming for a decent new megaman game. What else do they have that anyone really cares about these days? Iv enjoyed alot of their games for many years but capcom got too greedy with DLC and the choice to purposely make people buy content thats already on disc. 

Sell megaman to Nintendo and let them make a game fans want. Sell anyone else resident evil because noone can make a worse game than RE6. Give monster hunter and devil may cry to sony so they can keep those series going. Street fighter? Do people still care about that? If so, give it to any other big company. All the rest of capcom's games are mediocre crap thats full of DLC bait anyways.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 13, 2013)

What about when kamiya said he wanted to become a second party developer for nintendo?

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/08/2...-to-become-a-second-party-nintendo-developer/

If that happens, it's unlikely nintendo will let them make games for other systems. Plus I heard that platinum doesn't make enough money off of their games to survive as an independent developer.


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mighty No. 9 would like to say hi.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> What about when kamiya said he wanted to become a second party developer for nintendo?
> 
> http://mynintendonews.com/2013/08/2...-to-become-a-second-party-nintendo-developer/
> 
> If that happens, it's unlikely nintendo will let them make games for other systems. Plus I heard that platinum doesn't make enough money off of their games to survive as an independent developer.


 

If it happens it's unlikely they'll make games at all.

Platinum Games are a niche developer, you cut that down to one platform and have Nintendo's restrictions slapped on and they're going to collapse. The Wonderful 101 sold horrifically, I don't see any new IP coming from them doing any better.

Plus none of the Nintendo franchises are really suited to them, people are under the impression that if you take a "good" developer and give them a franchise it equals a good game. This isn't the case. Nintendo doesn't make fast paced action games, they make general audience games that everyone can play like platformers and racers.

Platinum Games does best as a third party developer that gets contracted, that's where they shine. Without that we wouldn't get MadWorld, Vanquish, Bayonetta, or Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 13, 2013)

Only 152 million? I guess I better give them a couple billion from MY bank account!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> Mighty No. 9 would like to say hi.


 

Let's put things into perspective.

Don't get me wrong, $2 million (and counting; I'm guessing the final tally will be around $3-3.5 million or so) is a lot for a small, independent project on Kickstarter. For a major title from a major publisher, though? It's nothing, nada, zip, zilch, and other such synonyms. Just because the Mega Man fandom is vocal doesn't necessarily mean its large (large enough to make Mega Man projects worthwhile, anyway).

Mighty No. 9 looks pretty fun, and I'm happy to see it do well, but let's not kid ourselves here.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Good. Let crapcom go bankrupt. Then divide their IPs evenly between nintendo and sony. 50% for nintendo and 50% for sony.
> 
> Here's my list.
> 
> ...


 
No. Just no.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The reason is that Nintendo and Capcom signed a deal to do so for a limited time - it's not uncommon.


 

They didn't do that, otherwise this wouldn't be happening, and that exclusive deal only ever was a rumour.  (You could argue that the deal expired already if it was true, but there still isn't much evidence to point towards the rumour being true.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> They didn't do that, otherwise this wouldn't be happening, and that exclusive deal only ever was a rumour. (You could argue that the deal expired already if it was true, but there still isn't much evidence to point towards the rumour being true.)


 
Frontier is a 2007 game, it's only being re-released now.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 13, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> don't fucking scare me like that!


 
I'm serious. i liked building cars and shit


----------



## Langin (Sep 13, 2013)

What if Konami bought Capcom(dunno if they can lol)

or APPLE Mwhahahahaha


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Frontier is a 2007 game, it's only being re-released now.


 

I'd expect an exclusivity deal to cover ports/remakes too, since that's essentially what MH3U was, though I could be wrong. 



Bryon15 said:


> What about when kamiya said he wanted to become a second party developer for nintendo?


 
That was an error on the translator's part; all he said is that he enjoyed working with Nintendo. I can't find the exact tweet, but I guess this link and this link would have to suffice.


----------



## LAA (Sep 15, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Outside of the people waiting on the AAI2 fan translation, there is absolutely no demand for that game. Phoenix Wright games already don't have an exceptionally high demand, which, seeing this situation, should make us surprised that the new AA is being localized at all, but the AAI games deviated in such a way that members of the AA fan base (such as myself) didn't even like it.
> 
> When you take an already small fan base and manage to make it smaller with a spin off, the spin off isn't likely to go far.
> 
> ...



Really? Seemed that its the thing most people wanted capcom to localise... Suppose I only feel that way cause I'm in the "loop".
Although, I have no idea what else capcom are being urged to localise...
Only thing that comes to mind is MH3 for PSP, but thats on 3DS/Wii U now, so they got their wish (kinda) in the end.

I suppose the no. 1 game they want capcom to make is maybe MML3 perhaps. Not even that big of a fan of MM, but MML3 was even on my radar.


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If it happens it's unlikely they'll make games at all.
> 
> Platinum Games are a niche developer, you cut that down to one platform and have Nintendo's restrictions slapped on and they're going to collapse. The Wonderful 101 sold horrifically, I don't see any new IP coming from them doing any better.
> 
> ...


Does Kid Icarus Uprising count?  Then again that's the only game I can think of that somewhat fits the description and it didn't sell too well AFAIK, so that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

Arras said:


> Does Kid Icarus Uprising count?  Then again that's the only game I can think of that somewhat fits the description and it didn't sell too well AFAIK, so that doesn't mean much.


 

Still it's got nothing on the speed and difficulty of say Metal Gear Rising or Bayonetta.


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still it's got nothing on the speed and difficulty of say Metal Gear Rising or Bayonetta.


I'll give you the speed, but when you crank up the difficulty up to 9.0 it becomes near impossible without custom made weapons with max defensive stats, and extremely hard even with those.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'll give you the speed, but when you crank up the difficulty up to 9.0 it becomes near impossible without custom made weapons with max defensive stats, and extremely hard even with those.


 

I suggest you play the final boss on Metal Gear Rising.

EDIT: And to be fair any game is really hard with the difficulty cranked to 9. Like MadWorld (another Platinum Games game) is pretty tame and easy set at a normal difficulty level. Crank it to Hard or Very Hard and it's tough as shit.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 15, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'll give you the speed, but when you crank up the difficulty up to 9.0 it becomes near impossible without custom made weapons with* max defensive stats, and extremely hard even with those*.


 
No.. not really. OD+8 makes intensity 9, a breeze. 
You can breeze through it just with Shot defense +4 or even Evasion +4 with no def. stats.
All u need though is knowing which weapons would suit it.

LOL but anyway, it barely pales compared to Metal gear rising's final boss. I can vouch for dat.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 16, 2013)

I will say my piece about the subject. Just like what others have stated about Capcom, while it would be sad to see them go if it came down to it, it was their horrible practices and decisions during a period of shift and downturn in the world economy that got them in this position in the first place.

When the creators of the majority of your franchises "leave" the company, they may have some success, but most of that time is spent trying to throw stuff at a wall and hoping that it sticks and all works together (Prime examples: RE6, and throwing LP3 to Spark Unlimited).


----------



## Aqua1234 (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a shame to hear that Capcom is going down, but I couldn't say that I didn't expect it. Hopefully they can get their shit together and not go bankrupt (even thought we're expecting that to happen.)

I wouldn't mind picking up a new Megaman game, as I love MegaMan! Sigh, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Ever since they waved goodbye to the Onimusha franchise, I couldn't give two shits about them.


 

Except that franchise became a rehashed bag of garbage and went down the toilet, so that's their fault for making it terrible and ultimately killing it.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 16, 2013)

Well use it to make me Mega Man X4 HD.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Sep 16, 2013)

This is what happens when a company screws over their fans... canceling Mega Man titles, releasing Street Fighter x Tekken with 1/3 of the game as disc locked content, taking Resident Evil 6 in the totally wrong direction... turns out those are very costly mistakes. Personally I don't see them going bankrupt and selling off their individual properties like THQ, Midway, etc.... seems typically Japanese companies land up merging with another... Square/Enix, Namco/Bandai, Tecmo/Koei, Sega/Sammy and so on. It would be awesome to see them merge with Konami and revive some of their properties using Kojima's Fox Engine.


----------

